
Bup: Git for filesystems - jakeogh
https://github.com/bup/bup
======
jakeogh
has a fuse mount: [https://github.com/bup/bup/blob/master/Documentation/bup-
fus...](https://github.com/bup/bup/blob/master/Documentation/bup-fuse.md)

